

Mobile-First Is Dead, Says Google Display Ad Chief Neal Mohan - danso
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2014/02/27/mobile-first-is-dead-says-google-display-ad-chief-neal-mohan/?utm_campaign=techtwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

======
LoganCale
That's not what Mobile First means...

